# Was ist das für einer ?



## Blenni (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
zwar nur ein Winzling von Plattfisch, aber trotzdem mit der Angel gefangen    ( Bjørnafjord, Norwegen ) und damit für das Fangbuch und für den " Plattfischspezi " interessant. :q 
Nur bin ich mir leider nicht sicher, was es sein könnte. Einen Verdacht habe ich zwar, möchte mich aber vorerst mal nicht an der Meinungsbildung beteiligen. :m 
Das ist hier mein erster Versuch, ein Bild einzustellen, hoffentlich klappt es.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## gerwinator (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

das wohl ein plattfiisch  |wavey: 

ne, keine ahnung, vlt ne seezunge, is ja relativ lang gesteckt der körper
aber bin nicht so der plattfischspezi das ich das unterschreieben würde


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Plattfischen aber ich denke an einen Butt


----------



## Matthias Bons (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

hi,
sieht aus wie ne kleine kliesche würd ich sagen.

http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.cfm?ID=695

mfg
matthias


----------



## AndreL (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@ Karpfenchamp,
sehr kreativ! Es gibt keinen BUTT (zumindest nicht ohne Zusatz Z,b. STEINbutt) , das ist vielmehr ein Oberbegriff für ALLES was Platt ist, wobei die Flunder häufig als Butt benannt wird.
Ich denke bei dem Foto eher an eine kleine Scholle (sehr große Fleckenansätze).
Hatte der Fische irgendwelche unebenheiten auf der Oberseite.......


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Vieleicht ist es ja ein Kröte mit Flossen :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hmm das ist echt schwer zu sagen. Was hatte das Fischchen denn für ein Maul? Sehr groß oder eher klein. Bei einem großen Maul würde ich auf Flügelbutt tippen. Wenn der Rücken aner sehr holperig ist dann kann es auch ein Steinbutt sein aber dafür spricht eher nicht die schlange Körperform.
Kannst du mal noch bissel was dazu schreiben blenni? Maul, Augen, Rücken, Bauch und so weiter.


----------



## Nordangler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Nein Jörg!! Ein Steinbutt ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Es könnte wie du sonst schon vermutest sein, das es sich um ein Flügelbutt handelt, obwohl ich eher auch dazu tendiere, das es sich um eine Kliesche handelt.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hier noch einmal ein Foto von einem jungen Steinbutt.

Sven


----------



## Blenni (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo,
mehr Info's habe ich leider nicht, der sollte ja auch schnell wieder ins kühle Nass zurück.
Kliesche und Flunder schließe ich aus, die kenne ich. Auch Scholle und Steinbutt war es mit Sicherheit nicht. :c 
Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung Flügelbuttbaby. |kopfkrat ???
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Naja, Steinbutt wat auch nur ne Frage als ne Vermutung. Anhand der abgebildeten Körperform konnte es eigentlich auch kein Steini sein.
Unter diesen Umständen tippe ich ganz klar auf Flügelbutt. Dazu passt zumindest die Körperform und die rund umlaufenden Flossen.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

wenn das "ding" glatt war wie ein aal dann dürfte es sich evtl. um eine kleine rotzunge handeln.


----------



## Jirko (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

hallo blenni #h

schwer zu sagen. habe dein pic mal ein wenig bearbeitet, aufgehellt und vergrößert...






...könnte auch ein zwergbutt sein... oder halt ein flügelbutt, aber die für den flugelbutt stark gekrümmte seitenlinie ist bei deinem fang noch nicht so stark ausgebildet... schwer zu sagen blenni #h


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Denke nicht, daß es sich dabei um einen Flügelbutt handelt. Ich würde auf echte Rotzunge (Limande tippen).

Nordangler, dein kleiner Steinbutt, hat für mich aber verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit mit 'ner ordinären Flunder. Na ja vielleicht täusch ich mich ja auch.

tight lines


----------



## Adrian* (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

dat sieht aus wie ne kleine scholle aber die hat keinen roten punkte oder sonst was...ich würd sagen irgenwas mit butt....


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hier noch mal ein Foto. Ein besseres hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Die senkrechte Augenstellung ist entscheidend für mein Urteil.


----------



## havkat (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Moin!

@Nordangler

Steinbutt? Nanana! 
Flunder wa? 

Flügelbutt schließe ich aus. Kopf/Maulgröße und auch der Körper passt nicht wirklich.

Tendiere auch sehr zur Rotzunge.

Wo is chippog?????? :q


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@ Nordangler
wenn das`n steinbutt ist fress ich nen besen...mit putzfrau.  :q


----------



## Tuempelteddy (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@ Nordlicht

Kennst du die Putzfrau näher? :q


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallöchen

Könnte es nicht eine Doggerscharbe (Scharbenzunge) sein?

MFG


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Auf jeden Fall ist es eins von den beiden: Doggerscharbe oder Echte Rotzunge. Flunder und Co. haben nicht so große Augen die soweit raus blinzeln!

@Nordangler. Sorry, aber das ist mit Sicherheit kein junger Steini. Das ist ganz klar ne Flunder........


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Ich muss mich korrigieren eine Doggerscharbe ist es nicht schaut mal hier:
http://www.heringloh.de/Doggerscharbe.htm


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Und ein Flügelbutt ist es schon gar nicht. Da hab ich das falsche Bild im Kopf gehabt. Ich werd mal Googeln.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Also am ähnlichsten ist die Platte auf dem Foto der Kliesche. Aber nur von der Kopfform her. Sonst hab ich nichts gefunden. Aber wenn das wirklich ne Kliesche ist fress ich mit Nordlicht den selben Besen und die Putze!!!!


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Btw:

Doggerscharbe = Flügelbutt

Bei dem Fisch handelt es sich um eine Rotzunge = Limande PUNKT


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Rotzunge = Limande = Kliesche


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Rotzunge = Limande PUNKT = Kliesche




Das hab ich auch eben gelesen. Jetzt find ich den Link nicht mehr..... :c


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

noch eins:


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Genau der ist das!!!! Wir haben das Rätzel geknackt......#6


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ich kann die bilder leider nicht kopieren. aber auf bild unten rechts erkennt man die Gleichheit am besten. (feinstes deutsch) 


http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...rev=/images?q=Microstomus+kitt&hl=de&lr=&sa=G


----------



## FroDo (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

mein tipp: rotzunge (Glyptocephalus cynoglossus) und nicht limanda limanda:

Bilder bei fishbase


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

also rotzunge wird im deutschen mit limande gleichgesetzt. Auf Englisch heißt der Fisch lemon sole. Auf Latein Microstomus kitt.

Kliesche ist ein anderer Fisch obwohl dieser auf Latein Limanda Limanda heißt und die Rotzunge gelegentlich auch Limande genannt wird.


----------



## FroDo (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@mary linch
Die von dir verlinkten bilder sind klasse. #6 

Fischhändler verkaufen gern die "Kliesche" als "Limande", weil dass wohl besser klingt und mehr EUR in die Kassen bringt. Bei dem lateinischen Namen ist das auch nicht ganz abwegig.

Unter "Rotzunge" versteht man im deutschen (vgl. fishbase) neben der von der genannten "Microstomus kitt" (lemon sole) auch die von mir angeführte "Glyptocephalus cynoglossus". Welche von beiden hier gefangen wurde ist anhand des einen bildes schwer zu sagen. Da die körperform nur halbwegs langgezogen ist, tendiere ich nach betrachtung deiner bilder nun auch eher zu der von dir genannten form.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karpfenchamp,
> sehr kreativ! Es gibt keinen BUTT (zumindest nicht ohne Zusatz Z,b. STEINbutt) , das ist vielmehr ein Oberbegriff für ALLES was Platt ist, wobei die Flunder häufig als Butt benannt wird.
> Ich denke bei dem Foto eher an eine kleine Scholle (sehr große Fleckenansätze).
> Hatte der Fische irgendwelche unebenheiten auf der Oberseite.......


Seht ihr da hab ich also etwas allgemeiner gefasst doch recht gehabt. Der Fisch ist doch platt|bla: |bla: #6 :q


----------



## Pilkman (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Seht ihr da hab ich also etwas allgemeiner gefasst doch recht gehabt. Der Fisch ist doch platt|bla: |bla: #6 :q



@ Karpfenchamp

Hätte ja nur noch gefehlt, dass Du das gezeigte Lebewesen als Fisch klassifiziert...  #d 

@ All

Ich sage auch Rotzunge. Genauer kann ich mein Urteil nicht machen, aber seit wir von einem Norweger aus seinen Netzen diese leckeren Platten bekommen haben, geht mir dieser Gaumenschmauss (in einer vernünftigen Größe) nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...   ... insofern vergißt man das Bild nicht so schnell...


----------



## Blenni (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo,
danke für die vielen Antworten und unterschiedlichen Meinungen #h .
An eine Rotzunge hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Vor einigen Jahren haben wir von unserem berufsfischenden Vermieter nach eigenen Angaben eine Rotzunge geschenkt bekommen und auch fotographiert. Ich werde versuchen, mir das Bild heute zu verschaffen. Wenn's klappt stelle ich's morgen hier ein. 
Ich glaube aber, jetzt sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg. |jump: 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Blenni (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir also das Bild verschafft. Abgebildet ist der Fisch, welchen wir von unserem Vermieter geschenkt bekommen haben, nach seinen Angaben eine Rotzunge. Wenn das stimmt, ist das auf dem ersten Bild mit Sicherheit auch eine. Das Bild hatte ich total vergessen.
Merkwürdigerweise sieht der unter Rotzunge abgebildete Fisch in " Die Meeresfische Europas" von Muus/ Nielsen ganz anders aus. Vielleicht mußte der Künstler aus dem Gedächtnis arbeiten. :q 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Jo wenn man das Bild jetzt sieht ist das andere auch so eine Rotzunge. Auch weil man hier schön das kleine Maul sehen kann. Ein Flügelbutt hat nemlich ein sehr großes Maul, ähnlich wie der Steinbutt.


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

na dann schreiten wir mal zur preisverteilung: für die vorbildliche argumentation auch anhand von sehr guten links verleihe ich hiermit trotz eines kleinen schönheitsfehlers (doggerscharbe ungleich flügelbutt!) mary lynch den ehrentitel gediegener plattfischbestimmungsprofi! der ein oder andere mod könnte durch besonnenes und fundiertes argumentieren einen trostpreis enheimsen. die gelbe plattfischkarte würde ich am liebsten dem ein oder anderen steinbuttunterjubler und gleichheitszeichenmissetäter unterjubeln. aber lassen wird dass! es macht eben spass fische zu bestimmen!!! desshalb sind alle wieder herzlich willkommen, wenn eine neue platte kniffelei hier erscheint. mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit vertrete ich somit auch die these, dass es sich um eine rotzunge mit dem lateinischen namen microstomus kitt handelt. hundszungen, glyptocephalus cynoglossus, werden manchmal auch als rotzungen gar zungenbutte bezeichnet, vor allem im fischgeschäft! warum wohl?? es ist aber nicht die gleiche art und auch eben nicht ganz so lecker. dummerweise wir vor allem auf der speisekarte die rotzunge auch limande genannt. die kliesche wiederum heisst auf latein limanda limande und ist auch nicht der gleiche fisch!!
@ blenni! das beste wäre gewesen, wenn das maul von vorne auch fotografiert worden wäre. die charaktieristischen lippen dieses kleinen maules ("kussmund") hätten bestimmt keinen zweifel mehr zugelassen. sehr charakteristisch ist aber auch die rückenzeichnung. die grossen flecken aussen dunkler innen heller sind in dieser unregelmässigen form eigentlich nur bei der rotzunge, microstomus kitt, zu finden. auf norwegisch ist es auch recht überschaubar, auf schwedisch hingegen wird es völlig harig!
deutsch, latein, norwegisch, schwedisch
rotzunge, microstomus kitt, lomre, bergtunga und bergskädda
hundszunge, glyptocephalus cynoglossus, smørflyndre, rödtunga(!!)
aber das nur am rande. platte grüsse aus dem norden! und natürlich skitfiske! chippog


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

...wer chippog nich kennt, hat die welt verpennt... oder so ähnlich  grandios chipp #6


----------



## havkat (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Sach ich doch! #6 :q


----------



## Blenni (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo,
habe mir schon gedacht, daß sich unser "Oberplattfisch" :q  aus Göteborg noch zu Wort meldet. Ich geb's ja zu, andernfalls wäre ich auch etwas entteucht gewesen #h .
@chippog
Da es ja nun eine Rotzunge ist, trage diese bitte beim "Plattfischspezi" interational ein, dann bin ich nicht mehr letzter. :z
Und bis ich dann MS Schwerin vom ersten Platz verdränge, das kann sich dann nur noch um  Jahrzehnte handeln. |jump: 

Gruß Blenni


----------



## zeevisser (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Ich bin da fast sicher das es ein Haarbut is!
Ich habbe in ein buch mit meeresfische (arten) gefunden! Die Hallondische Nahme ist: ''gevlekte Griet'' die deutsche nahme : ''Haarbutt''

GruSSe aus Holland


----------



## zeevisser (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Das ist ein ''Haarbutt'' . 
Niederlandische heist es ein Gevlekte Griet.


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Versteh ich nicht. Wir haben anhand eines Bildes und einer Artenbeschreibung herausgefunden, dass es sich um eine Rotzunge handelt. Wie kann das denn auf einmal ein Haarbutt sein???? UND was ist ein HAARBUTT??? Noch nie gehört.......


----------



## Andreas Meyer (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Bin auch für Kliesche


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Also ich denke, dass es sich um einen Bastard handelt und zwar tippe ich, dass sich hier eine Seezunge mit einer Flunder oder Kliesche vermischt hat. Dafür spricht auch der verkümmerte Schwanz, der auf jeden Fall plattfischuntypisch ist!

LG
Hauke


----------



## chippog (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ne, haarbutt kann es wirklich nicht sein, der ist ja fast "viereckig" und hat ein deutlich erkennbares grosses(!) maul welches selbst auf obigem ersten foto zu sehen sein müste. trotzdem ein interessanter tip! kliesche ist es wie gesagt auch nicht, auch wenn sie von der körperform recht gut passen täte. und wenn ihr noch so einen anderen fisch daraus machen wollt, bei mir beisst ihr bei dem plattfisch auf granit!

rotzunge!

chippog


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ROTZUNGEEEEEE!!!! Das Bild belegt das doch schon.


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ROTZUNGEEEEEE!!!! Das Bild belegt das doch schon.



Dachte ich auch, aber dann sah ich das hier:

http://www.aalfred.de/pics/limande.jpg

Und das ist eine "echte Rotzunge"


----------



## chippog (16. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@ haukep du flundernschwimmer! bei fishbase.de hast du aber bessere bilder von einer echten rotzunge, microstomus kitt! das bild was du verlinkt hast ist nicht sonderlich typisch! wir lassen also weitere spekulationen und bleiben bei der aussage:

rotzunge (von mir aus auch) echte rotzunge!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

eigentlich schade....ich hätte doch sooo gern die putzfrau vernascht...tschuldigung ich meinte natürlich |engel:  gefressen


----------



## trond (18. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Das Tier ist so ein Jahr alt. Ich sage das ist eine Rotzunge. Du kannst die nicht mit einer ausgewachsenen vergleichen. klein sehen die immer anders aus.


----------



## chippog (18. November 2004)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

so ist es trond! endlich mal wieder ein beitrag der noch was neues wichtiges beisteuert! chippog


----------



## fischfan112 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ich würde sagen es ist ein flügelbutt möchte mich aber nicht festlegen ...


----------



## chippog (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

und ich dachte schon, das thema wäre den ganz normalen internettod gestorben. tut mir leid, fischfan112, auch du wirst aus der rotzunge keinen flügelbutt machen können, da ihr ganz einfach schon das grosse maul dazu fehlt! ausserdem hat er wirklich eine andere zeichnung der "geflügelte". schau dir unter fishbase.org noch mal in ruhe die bilder der beiden arten an oder noch besser, fang dir beide arten, wenn du dazu gelegenheit haben solltest! skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## holzwurm (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ich sag mal dat is n fisch !

 solche 6 wie euch 5 gibt es keine 4 mal den wir 3 sind die 2 ,1 ziegen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

glaube auch das es eine Kliesche ist...


----------



## Agalatze (17. März 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

da war ja wieder unser flügelbutt :m 
ich geh kaputt :m


----------



## meeresdrachen (17. März 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

nach meinem Salzwasserfische-Bestimmungsbuch
ist das ein Zwergbutt.Der wird max. nur 10-12cm
groß.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## chippog (23. März 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

sehr geehrter herr meeresdrachen! meinst du den norwegischen zwergbutt, phrynorhombus norvegicus, oder den zwergbutt, haarbutt, zeugopterus punctatus? beide fallen allein schon wegen des grossen maules aus. auf dem foto im ersten posting ist zumindest zu erkennen, dass der abstand vom vorderen augenrand bis zur maulspitze ehr kürzer ist als der durchmesser der augen. bei den zwergbutten, welchem auch immer, ist das umgekehrt. leider lässt sich das maul auf dem foto nicht so gut erkennen. das wäre nämlich der sicherste beweis, so im nachhinein per foto! bei fischarten, die nicht ganz so leicht zu bestimmen sind, empfiehlt es sich auch mehr als ein gutes bestimmungsbuch zur hand zu haben. in der regel sind nicht alle merkmale einer fischart in einem einzigen bestimmungsbuch perfekt getroffen.

so, nun lasst mal langsam gut sein. chippog


----------



## meeresdrachen (24. März 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo chippog,

warum so förmlich?

Aber mal was anderes.Die schwedische Küste von
Göteborg nordwärts.Was geht da angelmäßig?
Alles strebt nach Norge,aber dieser Flecken kommt
da etwas zu kurz,meine ich.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## chippog (27. März 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

die förmlichkeit kam wohl nur so über mich, weil meeresdrachen ganz einfach respekteinflössend klingt. natürlich ist das nicht so ernst gemeint wie es förmlich klingt... jau, nördlich von göteborg ist zwar angeln noch möglich, auch südlich, aber leider hat hier wohl vor allem der berufsfischer doch etwas mehr aufgeräumt als sein norwegischer kollege... habe ich zeit und geld ist eben doch viel lieber norge angesagt! gestern hatte ich allerdings ein sagenhaftes erlebnis auf dem eis des gullmarsfjordes, eineinhalb autostunden nördlich von mir zu hause. auch wenn der angelerfolg nicht so dolle war, ziemlich kleine wittlinge, klieschen und ein passabler hering, so war es doch wetter-, landschafts- und entspannungsmässig ein fantastischer tag! es können aber immer noch gute fische gefangen werden, wie der wittling von 1,8 kilo, am letzten wochenende von einem angelkumpel gefangen, zeigt! die schellfische und dorsche, die es dort vor zwölf jahren noch reichlich gab, tauchen jetzt vereinzelt wieder auf. mögen die berufsfischer diesmal ein einsehen haben oder vorher pleite gehen. an sonsten sind die besten meeresangelstellen schwedens im öresund, vierzig meilen westlich der schwedischen küste, also mitten im skagerak oder "in norwegen"! skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## mot67 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

hallo, 
ich habe vorhin in kiel definitiv genau so einen butt in gross gefangen, wie ihn der threaderöffner da auf seiner hand hält.
wir haben beim heringsangeln am satorikai 2 grundruten mit buttvorfach und wattwurm draussen gehabt.

beim ersten köderüberprüfen hing er dran, hatte ihn seitlich in der flosse gehakt. da ich den thread hier seit längerem kenne, fiel mir gleich die form und färbung des fisches auf.

der fisch ist 32cm lang, am bauch komplett weiss, der rücken sehr glatt in beide richtungen. die färbung/maserung ist identisch mit dem gesuchten butt, leider ist sie nach dem abschlagen schnell verblasst.
die haut ist insgesamt ziemlich schleimig, das maul ist sehr klein, imho für einen glattbutt viel zu klein.
die form erinnert etwas an eine seezunge.

ich hab ein paar fotos gemacht, leider blendet der blitz sehr stark. der fisch liegt noch ganz im kühlschrank, werde morgen mal ein paar bilder bei tageslicht machen.

gruss mot


----------



## chippog (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

sieht wirklich sehr rotzungig aus. wenn du eh noch ein paar fotos machst, versuche mal eine grossaufnahme des kopfes schräg von oben vorne, so dass die lippen gut zu sehen sind. och wenn der fisch nicht richtig gehakt war - an sonsten das typische plattfischverhalten, sich erst mal auf die nahrung drauflegen um sie bei gelegenheit zu verschlingen - , ein schöner fang und lass ihn dir recht bald schmecken! chippog


----------



## nordman (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

rotzungen in der kieler förde? mal was neues...


aber mal was anderes: ich als plattfisch halb-profi hätte doch gerne mal vom plattfisch voll-profi den unterschied zwischen doggerscharbe und flügelbutt erklärt.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

.....


----------



## mot67 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

na das is doch was, meine erste rotzunge 
hab grad mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und dabei dieses bildchen gefunden, auf dem man die auch bei meinem fisch am anfang deutlich zu sehende rückenmaserung mit den "komischen" flecken recht gut erkennen kann.






hier noch ein bild vom kopf, obwohl ich mir nun auch sicher bin, dass es eine rotzunge ist. 






auf jedenfall werd ich sie mir heut mittag schmecken lassen |supergri


----------



## Jirko (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

moin nordman #h

steckt in deiner frage die annahme, daß der flügelbutt nen synonym für die doggerscharbe ist – oder umgekehrt? kann ich in deinem fall nicht so recht glauben ... da uwphoto mir die erlaubnis erteilt hat, die fotos auf der page „nutzen“ zu dürfen, hab ich mal folgende pics rausgegrabbelt:

kopf vom flügelbutt





kopf von der doggerscharbe





gut zu erkennen > die starke seitenlinienkrümmung bei´m flügelbutt










die doggerscharbe hat hingegen ne fast gerade seitenlinie





...sicherlich werden beide gattungen sehr oft miteinander verwechselt (ging mir selbst auch so), aber das klassischste unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen beiden gattungen ist:

- die stark gekrümmte seitenlinie beim flügelbutt (doggerscharbe gerade) und
- der beginn der rückenflosse kurz hinter der maulspalte beim flügelbutt (doggerscharbe über´m auge) #h

PS: bin zwar kein plattfischprofi  aber ich denke chipp hat nix dagegen, wenn ich hier mal so dazwischenfunke :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Spontane Antwort vom "Profi"|supergri

Flügelbutt und Scheefschnut sind linksäugig.

Doggerscharbe ist rechtsäugig.

Übrigens: Schöne Bilder von einer Scheefschnut und Doggerscharbe


Mir sieht der kleine Fisch auf der Hand sehr zwergbuttig aus. Leider kann ich auch nicht erkennen, ob er links oder rechtsäugig ist. Eine Spiegelung des Bildes kann auch möglich sein. Bei nur einem erkennbaren Unterschied, halte ich mich mit meiner Meinung zurück.


----------



## mot67 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

ich bin mir nach meinem gestrigen fang und denn anschliessenden studien fast 100% sicher, dass es eine kleine rotzunge ist.
die rückenzeichnung war komplett identisch mit dem gezeigten fisch, auch die form die gleiche.
auch vom verbreitungsgebiet steht dem nichts im wege.

die form ist auch bei einem zwergbutt ähnlich, allerdings nicht die rückenzeichnung.
zwergbutt:





p.s. meine rotzunge schmeckt übrigens grade kööööstlich


----------



## Rumpelrudi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Dann mein herzlichstes Petri zur Echten Rotzunge:m#6

Lasse Dich gleich bei @chippog für die Ewigkeit registrieren, denn so einen Fisch fängt man in Deutschland nicht auf Ansage.


----------



## nordman (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> moin nordman #h
> 
> steckt in deiner frage die annahme, daß der flügelbutt nen synonym für die doggerscharbe ist – oder umgekehrt? kann ich in deinem fall nicht so recht glauben


moin jirko#h

nee, nix da, ich hab da nichts angenommen. ich hatte da bloß immer so ein fragezeichen im kopf, weil ich den unterschied tatsächlich nicht kannte. kann sein, daß ich beide schon gefangen habe, aber mangels wissens kann ich das einfach nicht sicher sagen. jetzt kenn ich aber den unterschied!#6


----------



## Makreli (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Naja ich gehe eh immmer da angeln wo es die nicht giebt!!Also imument kapier ich das eh nicht richtig!Bin bestiemt noch zu dumm dafür!!


----------



## chippog (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

so ist es makreli: die klugheit der artenbestimmung fängt eigentlich erst so richtig an, wenn du schon die ein oder andere art in der hand gehalten hast. einige arten kannst du dann fast "blind" bestimmen ohne in irgendwelchen klugen aber leider auch nicht immer fehlerfreien büchern nachzuschlagen und andere arten sind eben auch für spezies eine etwas härtere nuss. vor allem wenn wie rumpelrudi schreibt nicht ganz eindeutige fotos vorliegen. "gefährlich" kann es sein, sich zu sehr auf die "charakteristische" färbung zu verlassen, weil nämich die an verschiedenen fangstellen bei ein und der gleichen art so unterschiedlich ausfallen kann, dass du hundert prozent sicher sein willst, es mit zwei verschiedenen arten zu tun zu haben. sehr schön ist das auch bei jirkos tollen beispielen zu sehen wo ja noch belichtung und ähnliches fototechnisches hinzukommt. selber habe ich schon doggerscharben gefangen und flügelbutte, entschuldige rumpelrudi, scheefschnuten gesehen, die fast ganz fleckenfrei und fast nur einfarbig beige waren. eine rotzunge mit einer sehr ähnlichen zeichnung wie bei deinem zwergbuttfoto, mot67, ist mir auch schon untergekommen. also heisser tipp, so weit wie möglich finger von charakteristischen färbungen. hingegen seitenlinienausformung, links- und rechtsseitigkeit - wenn nicht gerade bei beidseitigen arten wie flunder - position, grösse und form von augen, mund, flossen, anzahl der flossenstrahlen und so weiter sind in der regel sicherere bestimmungsmerkmale. auf dem kopffoto deiner rotzunge, mot67, lässt sich zum beispiel sehr schön das charakteristische und vor allem auch sehr kleine maul erkennen, ein in deutschen gewässern an der angel fürwahr ein seltener fang!!! obendrein freut es mich besonders, dass sie dir so gut geschmeckt hat!! ausserdem bist du bei dem fang ganz fürchterlich verpflichtet, deine plattfischartenfangliste gerne mit längen- und fanglandangaben an mich weiter zu leiten. so etwas muss doch im ab verewigt werden! also bitte mot67 sei so lieb! nun noch - all nicht plattfischartenoberspitzfindigen können hier getrost abschalten - eine etwas weitergehendere diskussion zum thema scheefschnut alias flügelbutt. rumpelrudi will mich unbedingt und wie mir scheint auch wohl zu recht davon überzeugen, dass der flügelbutt nicht flügelbutt sondern eben scheefschnut heissen soll. nun stelle ich mich aber stur, nicht weil ich rumpelrudis kompetenz anfechte, ganz im gegenteil - der scheint mehr zu wissen als wir alle zusammen und das finde ich prima! - sondern weil ich erst einmal einen überblick über deutschsprachige fischbestimmungsbücher und deren bezeichnung der art lepidorhombus whiffiagonis, mir bisher als flügelbutt bekannt, und wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind der nahe verwandten art lepidorhombus boscii, mir bisher wenn überhaupt dann als gefleckter flügelbutt bekannt, bekommen möchte. sollte nämlich der häufigere name für die erstere art flügelbutt sein, möchte ich diesen lieber beibehalten statt die richtigere bezeichnung scheefschnut, damit der normalangler diesen fisch in seinen büchern auch wirklich findet und nicht noch mehr verwirrt wird. selbstverständlich bin ich für jeden kommentar dankbar! wer bis hierher weitergelesen hat, ist selber schuld! der plattfischmod chippog haftet nicht für irgendwie auftretende allergische gar noch gefährlichere reaktionen! skitfiske aus göteborg euch allen!


----------



## Blenni (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Hallo,
ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass meine kleine, niedliche Rotzunge nach so langer Zeit noch mal so viel Staub aufwirbelt.:m
Dieses Jahr wird nachgelegt, Steinbutt z.B. würde mir ganz stark vorschweben. Das man Flügelbutt und Doggerscharbe verwechseln kann war mir auch noch nicht klar, werde künftig darauf achten. 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## chippog (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

tja, blenni, auf zu neuen fängen und weiterem staubaufwirbeln!! mit anderen worten skitfiske für weitere platte fänge! chipp


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Mit meinen kleinen Anspielungen auf verschiedene Fischarten will ich nur der verbalen Verbuttung aller Plattfischarten entgegenwirken.
Durch die langsame Erwärmung und auch Änderung des Golfstroms wandern immer mehr Fischarten in unsere diekte Reichweite, ohne übermässig lange Reisen unternehmen zu müssen.
Auch Tiefenangaben in den Lehrbüchern beziehen sich nur auf das durchschnittliche Vorkommen. Ansonsten dürfte eine Rotzunge erst ab 20m Wassertiefe zu fangen sein. Aber bestimmte Gegebenheiten veranlassen fast alle Flossenträger, ihr Schullehrbuchverhalten in den Wind zu schreiben. So eine leckere Zusatzernährung in Form von Heringseiern und auch die anstehende Hochzeit der Seeringelwürmer lockt so manchen Fisch in unsere Uferangelreichweite, der sonst nur den Bootsanglern zugänglich war.
Zum objektiven Verstehen der Flügelbuttdiskussion füge ich unten einen Link ein, der die beiden Arten nebeneinander darstellt. Denn nach den Wassertiefen allein zu urteilen ist hier falsch, denn laut Fishbase kommt der "Gefleckte" ab 7m Wassertiefe vor. Also gute Chancen, die Fischartenpalette aufzustocken. Es beweist aber Chippogs Anmerkungen, dass Angaben aus Lehrbüchern(Tiefsee) ziemlich ungenau sind.
http://www.fischdb.de/katalog/fish.2005-08-30.1513209712/view
Jetzt bin ich auf Flügelbuttfänge gespannt
Dieser Link ist ein Beispiel, wie unbekannte Fischarten fotografisch dargestellt werden sollten, um eine Bestimmung nicht als Würfelspiel enden zu lassen. Heller Hintergrund und möglichst die Flossen ausbreiten.
Besonders an norwegischen Küsten und im Kattegat tauchen sehr häufig Plattfischarten im Fischeimer auf, die allzu schnell in die "Butt" oder "Flügelbutt" Kategorie abgestempelt werden.
Ob Flügelbutte, Lammzunge, Doggerscharbe, Solenette, Zwergbutt oder Arktische Flunder allen angelnden Norwegern auch bekannt sind, obwohl diese Arten sehr häufig neben den Zungen vor und in den Fjorden leben, bezweifel ich mal mutig. Wie hier in Deutschland alles als Butt bezeichnet wird ist dort der Flügelbutt ein zentraler Oberbegriff für alles was platt ist und nicht näher definiert werden kann eingebürgert. Für gegenteilige Äußerungen wäre ich dankbar.
Einig sind wir uns im Plattfischforum, dass die Datenbank vom Grossrechner des Instituts für Meeresforschung in Kiel als international bestimmend angesehen wird. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann dort ein wenig herumblättern:
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/OrdersSummary.cfm?order=Pleuronectiformes
Die gleiche Datenbank wird auch von Fishbase benutzt. Falls diese mal den Zugriff wegen Überlastung oder Änderung verweigert geht ihr nach Fishbase, wo lediglich die Bilder schneller geladen werden.
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/OrdersSummary.cfm?order=Pleuronectiformes

Viel Spass beim Blättern. Unten stehen die Namen der Artenfamilien, wo ihr euch bei Show Species die Bilder anschauen könnt, oder nähere Infos über Nominal Species erhaltet.


----------



## Blenni (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

@Rumpelrudi
ich verspreche, dass ich mir das nächste Mal bein fotographieren mehr Mühe geben werde.:q . Inzwischen hab' ich ja auch eine Digi, kann also das Ergebnis gleich begutachten und weiß dank dank der letzten Beiträge, worauf es ankommt.|rolleyes 
Solenette: ????
Noch nie gehört, ich glaube aber , dass damit alle Seezungenartigen gemeint sind, oder ? 
Die nächsten Flügelbutte werde ich sicherheitshalber ALLE fotographieren und hier zur Diskussion stellen. Vielleicht springt ja eine neue Fischart für den "Plattfischspezi" dabei raus.:m 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

Guuut !:q Habe ich mir auch vor Ostern gekauft, damit ich auch mal aktuelle Bilder ins Forum setzen kann:m

Solenette = Zwergzunge,Glaszunge = Buglossidium luteum
Die kommen hier überall vor. Also auch in der Ostsee bis zum Baltikum und sind  nicht selten. Leider werden sie nicht größer als 15cm.
Sieht Deinem Fisch sehr ähnlich


----------



## chippog (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

mit genehmigung von mot67 zitiere ich aus seiner pn an mich:

"dann sind hier mal die daten zu meiner rotzunge:
gefangen am 19.4.2006 gegen 15:30 direkt in der kieler innenförde, sartorikai.
an der rute befand sich ein 2-hakiges buttsystem mit wattwurm. den fisch habe ich in der seitenflosse in kopfnähe gehakt, es ist auch schwer vorstellbar, wie man ihn an den haken bekommen hätte sollen, bei dem kleinen maul
der fisch war 32cm lang, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht.

geschmeckt hat er wirklich ausgezeichnet, erst war ich etwas skeptisch, nachdem ich über die rotzunge als "ersatz"-seezunge gelesen habe, aber vielleicht schmeckt eine seezunge einfach noch besser.
einfach leicht gesalzen und in butter gebraten würd ich vieles andere ab heute für eine frische rotzunge stehen lassen

so ein grosser plattfisch-fänger bin ich hingegen nicht, habe bisher wohl nur flundern und klieschen gefangen und auch von denen nicht allzuviel. vielleicht habe ich anfang juni interessantes zu berichten. ende mai geht es wieder für 2 wochen nach estland, habe von meinem freund valdur da oben von recht guten steinbuttfängen von land gehört. das will ich mir mal genauer anschauen, was da aus dem wasser kommt. estland ist, wenn man die richtigen stellen kennt ein echtes plattfisch eldorado. ich war dort jetzt erst 2-3 mal los zum plattfischfang, leider mit nicht unbedingt passender ausrüstung und bei sehr ungünstigem wetter, aber wir haben trotzdem ein bisschen was gefangen. kollege valdur hat hingegen schon waren sternstunden erlebt und eben auch einige steinbutts an land ziehen können.
wenn es mit dem steinbutt klappen sollte, werde ich hier mit sicherheit von mit hören lassen,
gruss mot"

rotzunge ist absolut eine der leckersten platten!!!! tja mot67, erst mal danke für deinen feinen fangbericht und wegen der steinbutte sind wir gespannt wie'n flitzebogen! skitfiske in estland und überhaupt alles gute aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## chippog (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für einer ?*

nochmal ich und zwar diesmal zu rumpelrudis feinen links und kommentaren! ist vollkommen richtig guter rudi, dass es eine fischartenverschiebung richtung norden wegen der erwärmung der meere durch den treibhauseffekt gibt! konsequenterweise muss das ja zwangsläufig eine erhöhung der artenanzahl in unseren heimischen meeresgewässern ergeben. die meisten bestimmungsbücher sind so weit inaktuelle, dass sie dazu noch keine angaben haben. auch ich bin auf neue erangelte arten gespann! ha det!


----------

